# Some Advice Please



## Ella's new mom (Sep 11, 2016)

Hello, We welcomed our darling Ella into our home last week. She will be 10 weeks old tomorrow and is mostly a great joy. She sleeps through the night knows how to sit and is learning how to lay down, wait and come when she's called. I'm being pretty well trained for her potty needs ha ha and potty training is coming along slowly but as expected as is puppy biting. Ella also walks perfectly on her leash and we are increasing the lengths of her walks little by little.

Now for our problems.....every evening she goes nuts! I'm not sure if this is RLH or what she won't listen to anything we say runs and runs away from us.... darts here and there.....plays aggresively with her toys .....has accidents....and worst of all barks and growls at us in a some what scary way. I understand needing to release the last bits of energy etc, but this is all taking place when we are most tired, trying to cook and eat a relaxed dinner and our patience is not as thick anymore. I am especially worried about how she barks at us. Ella also has been afraid on meeting new people if I am not holding her. If I am holding her she's fine.....if she is down and new people walk up to her she gets exited and wants to see them but then is afaid crouches between my legs and often barks and growls.

We plan to enroll her in a socialization class but want yo wait til her second round of shots are over. We also are planning to take her to obediance classes. 

So questions are.....will she out grow these things? What is our best reaction to these behaviors? Thank you.


----------



## Ella's new mom (Sep 11, 2016)

A picture so you all can see how sweet she is.....I say "when she is good she is very very good, when she is bad, she is horrid!"


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Ella's new mom said:


> A picture so you all can see how sweet she is.....I say "when she is good she is very very good, when she is bad, she is horrid!"


Been there LOL Can't see the picture, though.


----------



## Ella's new mom (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks! I can't seem to upload a pic from my gallery so I will get one after her nap....we must let sleeping dogs lie ha ha!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

You should not wait to enroll her in socialization classes. Sign Ella up right away.


----------



## Ella's new mom (Sep 11, 2016)

Here is the pic!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ahhh... The "witching hour". Just as with small children, puppies OFTEN have a period in the late afternoon/early evening when they are tired... and fighting it. So the rev themselves up more and more in their effort to avoid sleep and not miss a thing. Kodi was the worst of our three that way... probably because the others were a playful settling influence on the girls. With Kodi, when he would rev up like that, we would put him in his crate. If her could see us, he'd just make a HUGE fuss hoping to be let back out. So we covered his crate with a sheet so he couldn't see out. Within a few minutes, he'd be sound asleep. After a half hour or hour of nap time (long enough for us to get through super!!!) he was a good,sweet puppy who could play appropriately for the rest of the evening.


----------



## Ella's new mom (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you! I've actually referred to it as the "witching hour" too haha. My husband says she must be a marine as they are the devil dogs! I am researching a puppy socialization class right now, as I've read more here on the forum, I've decided best not wait!


----------



## Ella's new mom (Sep 11, 2016)

Also thanks for the advice to just let her be in her crate....oddly enough yesterday the witching hour began right after a very nice nap....she woke up went out for potty came back in for her dinner time then went nuts....We did finally put her back in the crate with much protest. She could see us though so when she got out she was calmer but still pretty hyped up. We have a 
large ottoman in front of the sofa and she learned to jump back and forth from it to the sofa where my husband was. I came in he was like....oh she does that now. I was afraid she'd get hurt.....but the little clown must need an obstacle course? I'll try putting a blanket over her tonight!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

if she's eliminating in the middle of her zoomy sessions, you need to interrupt these sessions shortly after they start and take her outside to eliminate. Reward her and continue the zooomies outside . I wouldn't worry about the barking and growling during these play sessions. This is a good opportunity to teach bite inhibition. Try to invoke mouth contact on your hands and when this happens give feedback. (see article). Many dogs start their zoomies after eating so you might be able to adjust the timing somewhat to fit your schedule. If she is showing fearful social introductions delfinitely get to class asap. as this is something that doesn't go away on it's own. Try not to introduce her by picking her up. Try initiating the zoomy sessions yourself rather than waiting for her. Get everyone involved and taking turns. happy training . Teaching Bite Inhibition | Dog Star Daily


----------



## Ella's new mom (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you Dave, this is very helpful! I've enrolled her in a class today! The fear with others is concerning me the most. Ella starts class next Monday! She only really had one accident during ger zoomie time....it's just during that time I often know she needs to go as she has just eaten and can't get her to focus on going....a few times I've just stayed outside with her during most of this but I can't do that and cook for the rest of the family ha ha. I really love the idea of adjusting her dinner time....its so crazy because there has been times when I bring her in from pottying and put her down and it starts she runs in and starts barking at me.....I feel held hostage in my mud room by a three pound dog haha.....I've mostly been trying to just ignore her or even just turn my back on her. Yesterday I started working to train her to sit in the mud room until I get my shoes off and let me come in first....it helped....some?


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I call that behavior "Cracker Dog". Our first Hav did the same thing and so does Tux. We encourage his running when he starts it (sometimes twice a day, and usually when its a couple hours before our bedtime (not his). We say, "GO TUX! and we clap and laugh and he runs and runs as if he's performing for us......but then......the growling starts as he approaches our feet. I stay calm and sit down and confine him in a calm manner until his brain rewires itself. I think puppies are wired for defense. I also think its possible to redirect that anxious growling. They need to learn it isn't fun for people, and don't encourage it. AS SOON as the growling starts, find what calms her the easiest (you MUST stay calm so that she will take on your emotional mindset.) Stroke her softly. Speak to her softly in a monotone boring sort of voice. It's amazing to watch them change. It's more difficult when they are this young, but the sooner you start, the sooner they get it. I do the same thing now with knocks on the door. He's learned to bark at a knock. I don't want a guard dog, nor do I feel they want that responsibility. Let them know quietly to stay calm, no barking, Mom will take care of everything. They seemed relieved when they can relinquish that role....again, the barking and growling stems from self defense that is built in. MOM should be the one to take that role, but watch your emotional demeanor. They take cues from you more than you realize.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Is Ella growling just in general, or growling at you in a on aggressive way? Both of ours growl and bark when playing and RLHing, but it is very easy to tell that it is in a playful manner and not a nervous or aggressive manner. Try to discern which type of growling it is before redirecting it right away. Dogs bark and growl in a happy way when they play, and you won't see me trying to train something so natural out of them if it isn't destructive, poor manners, or hurting someone.


----------



## Ella's new mom (Sep 11, 2016)

Such great advice from everyone! The barking and growling at us is definitely playful.... however I don't like to play that way! I don't mind if she growls at her toys but I don't want her to do it to me. I really like the ideas from those who have tried to calm them down with the crate and holding lovingly. When she barks on meeting strangers it's not particularly aggressive but nervous. She always ends up going over to them eventually and is happy excited sweet jumpy licking and puppy mouthing. I truly do appreciate everyone's help here! 

We will be empty nesters in the next year having my daughter leave for college was very difficult for me. My son is still home but not for long. We recently moved and I have very few friends here. I needed Ella. My son and husband love her and are supportive and realize my need for her but as she was not what they had planned on or researched about etc.... I hate to ask for too much from them. They help here and there but primarily she's mine. I feel very happy to have found this community. I hope I don't drive ya'll nuts over the next few months by being a neurotic puppy mama!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Ah, see I was confused because you had said the barking and growling worried and scared you, when it is truly a playful thing. It's a dog thing, and even more a Hav thing. I think the growling at nothing but themselves during RLH is quite endearing. I do understand that it happening when you are trying to wind down for the day can be quite unfortunate. I would follow Dave's advice and try to initiate zoomies before she does at a more appropriate hour rather than trying to squash the behavior completely, only allowing it to get to a certain extent. If she is eliminating and becoming destructive during her playtime, I think barking and growling, something completely natural, is the least of your worries  If the behavior is getting to the point where she is snapping, nipping, or not allowing you to move about as you need, that's something different altogether. Like I said earlier, you won't see me training out natural behaviors until they actually become an issue. If I wanted a more complacent (for lack of a better word) small breed, I would have gotten a Shih Tzu or Lhasa, but the spunk is part of the reason we chose the breed


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Your initial post described my Lola up until about a couple of months ago. The biting and growling we experienced with her actually had us concerned about it becoming aggression. It was a demanding behavior but there was that "witching hour" component to it that helped me keep the faith. I believed Lola would be a fun puppy if we continued to manage this sassy behavior.

You have been given good advice and sound like you recognize what you need to do. Lola turned out to be a bit less of a delinquent after teething. She still likes to play a lot and gets the zoomies at least once a day. Your puppy will come around and be a lot of fun as she gets a few months older. Hang in there. You are going to find you have a wonderful, comical little companion that will give you a reason to laugh every day.


----------



## Ella's new mom (Sep 11, 2016)

Oh thank you so much it's good to know that Lola did something similar! Everyone has been so helpful and we had a better night last night! I'm sure just knowing it was normal helped me relax some about it which in turn helped Ella. Reading her cues and knowing when she was going to go into that mode helped me to redirect her to more positive things....Also I think I've been under estimating how much sleep this little girl needs. She really can wake up after a two hour nap, go potty, play and learn for 15 minutes then another nap.....rookie mistake! Ha ha


----------



## TammyJ (Apr 7, 2016)

*Evening Energy*

Luna will be 8 months tomorrow and she still has her evening "crazies," though the length of time is shorter than it was a few months ago.We have taught her to play fetch and this is the perfect time to play this game. We also take her for a long evening walk and play with other toys ..... and this really seems to help her expend some energy and then settle down for the night.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Ella's new mom said:


> Here is the pic!


Oh, she is adorable.


----------



## Roz (Mar 27, 2008)

Chico has his "witching" hour in the mornings after coming inside from doing his morning business. We had the same thoughts as Pauline, worried that it could turn into aggression. We couldn't walk in the kitchen or sit at the table to eat breakfast without him trying to bite our feet and clothes, all while growling. I started to distract him by having him do commands that he learned in puppy class and treating. This helped with taking his mind off the biting and growling and seemed to calm him. Sometimes he also gets in these moods at night and, as Karen said, it is usually just before he crashes and falls asleep. I hadn't thought to try putting him in his crate. Thank you for that suggestion.


----------



## Ella's new mom (Sep 11, 2016)

I can't tell you how nice it is to know this is all part of raising a normal puppy and that we can work through it and enjoy it too!


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

Gabby who is now 3 mo. does her zoomies a couple times a day once outside and once inside and takes her stuffed toys to shake and growl and throw. She does not growl at us and I noticed her chewing on us is getting gentler and she will stop much sooner but when I say ouch, I give her an acceptable chew object. She chews for a few minutes and then stops.


----------



## Ella's new mom (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you! Over the past several days I think I've learned a bit of a formula that works for Ella with the zoomies.....we are taking our walk a bit later in the day. We then come home eat, potty and she is ready for a nap just in time for me to cook our family dinner. We can usually finish eating just in time for the fun to begin when she wakes up. Her zoomies aren't quite as bad this way. We get potty out of the way before she begins so I can feel relaxed that she won't have an accident in the house. I have also taught her to sit and wait in the mud room while I take off my shoes. Which is working very well. No running in and turning around and barking, demanding play time now. We took her to the apple orchard and she was much less shy, no barking, just a bit of cowering between my legs. She even took treats from little children and let little old ladies hold and love on her! It was so much fun to see how much joy she brought to others!


----------

